# Thera band sliver and black



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, I was just wondering your personal opinion on theraband silver and black.. I love gold but im weak from my wrists. How the two compare? Thanks AARON V.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hard to beat black for outright speed. 400 FPS + with black is very easily achievable.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Arron, have you tried my latex in a single strip per side? -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have, but unfortunately due to your restrictions on selling outside the US, myself and the rest of the world have to look at other options.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I have, but unfortunately due to your restrictions on selling outside the US, myself and the rest of the world have to look at other options.


heres a dumb idea, can they be sold unassembled as excercise or rehabilitation bands for finger injuries ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

They're all good, even blue can clock high fps! Its a lot to do with how the bands are cut..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hrawk, but Aaron lives in Texas?? -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Have you tried my latex in a single strip per side? -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AARON V. said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering your personal opinion on theraband silver and black.. I love gold but im weak from my wrists. How the two compare? Thanks AARON V.


I enjoy TB-silver with 1" straight cuts. At 7 1/2" from pouch-to-fork and a 30" draw length it shoots quite well with 3/8" steel.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Hrawk, I did that just to clarify for you, he was the one rhat ask the question._


AARON V. said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering your personal opinion on theraband silver and black.. I love gold but im weak from my wrists. How the two compare? Thanks AARON V.


----------

